# Error message



## vinman1005 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am trying to track down the cause of the following error message. If anyone has come across the error message and has a solution for it, please let me know. Server is now up and running, but I would like to know what caused this. Thanks!!!

Error messages is as follows: "This computer was not able to set up a secure session with a domain controller in the domain [DOMAIN NAME] due to the following: the remote procedure call was cancelled. This may lead to authentication problems. Make sure that this computer is connected to the network. If the problem persists, please contact your domain administrator."


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Please post back the EVENT ID in its entirety so we can better help identify the problem.


----------



## vinman1005 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is the full error message. Thanks for any help you can provide!!!

Vince


Event Type: Error
Event Source: NETLOGON
Event Category: None
Event ID: 5719
Date: 6/4/2008
Time: 7:59:45 PM
User: N/A
Computer: 
Description:
This computer was not able to set up a secure session with a domain controller in domain [DOMAIN] due to the following: 
The remote procedure call was cancelled. 
This may lead to authentication problems. Make sure that this computer is connected to the network. If the problem persists, please contact your domain administrator. 

ADDITIONAL INFO 
If this computer is a domain controller for the specified domain, it sets up the secure session to the primary domain controller emulator in the specified domain. Otherwise, this computer sets up the secure session to any domain controller in the specified domain.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 50 00 02 c0 P..À


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Read this ARTICLE and follow the resolution steps and please post back your results.


----------

